# Ohio EMT-B Certification Question



## ArrowGrad02 (Mar 4, 2011)

How long after passing the National Registry will I get my certification for Ohio?  I passed the National Registry on Feb. 21, 2011.


----------



## ArrowGrad02 (Mar 6, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Anjel (Mar 6, 2011)

ArrowGrad02 said:


> ttt



??? 

Did you apply to Ohio for your license?

Here in Michigan I passed the NREMT. Applied to MI and had my license in 4 weeks.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 6, 2011)

bad timing.

There needs to be communication between NR and the state and recert time for NR is in full swing. So there is probably some backlog of work to be done.


----------



## Forrest (Mar 7, 2011)

I passed NR over a month ago, and Still don't have my Ohio card. I have the certification number and all the National Registry goodies, but no Ohio Card in sight. You need to keep calling, took me a good week of talking to the instructor at the Ohio Fire Academy and the Lady at ODEMS to get it all straightened out.


----------

